# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Wyniki badań krwi - wyniki poza normą

## Szejker 0088

Witam mam poza normą wyniki z badania krwi

LYMPH 1      40,8 H %       [20,0 - 40,0]
EO               0,07 L G/l       [0,00 - 0,50]
MON 1         8,8 H %          [1,0 - 8,0]

Co powinienem zrobić żeby poprawić te wyniki, czy to prowadzi co czegoś poważniejszego?

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Rozumiem, że ilość leukocytów nie jest podwyższona? Jaka jest wartość białka ostrej fazy? Jakie Pan/Pani ma objawy?

Z poważaniem

----------


## Szejker 0088

Jestem Mężczyzną, Mam 25 lat 176cm 68kg wagi, Nie mam żadnych obiawów, czuję sie dobrze, Nie posiadam żadnych uzależnień,  co powinienem zrobić żeby poprawić swoje wyniki bardzo mi na tym zależy żeby być zdrowym

WYNIKI BADAŃ

BMI: 21,88

APTT czas kaloinowo-kefafalinowy   29,2 sek [24-36]
Morfologia z rozmazem

HCT          44,0      %             [35,0 - 49,5]
RBC          5,15     T/l             [4,0-5,6]
HGB         15,7      g/dl           [12,0-17,2]
WBC         4,8       G/l            [4,0-10,0]
MCV          85,4     fl               [80-100]
MCH          30,5     pg            [27,0-34,5]
MCHC        35,7    g/dl           [32-37]
RDW         12,2     %             [12-16]
PLT           163      G/l            [140-440]
MPV          11,5      fl              [9,0-13,0]
PDW         15,5     fl               [9,0-17,0]
PLCR        36,1     %             [13,0-43,0]
LYMPH      1,9       G/l            [1,0-4,5]
LYMPH      1 40,8  H %         [20,0 - 40,0]
NEUT        2,3       G/l            [1,5-8,0]
NEUT1      48,7     %             [45-70]
BASO        0,01    G/l            [0,00-0,10]
BASO1      0,2      %             [0,00-1,0]
EO             0,07    L G/l         [0,00 - 0,50]
EO1           1,5      %             [1,0-5,0]
MON          0,42    G/l            [0,00-0,80]
MON 1       8,8       H %         [1,0 - 8,0]

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Badania są w najlepszym porządku nie ma powodów do zmartwień. Procentowy udział zaznaczony jest jako [1] stąd nieporozumienie.

Z poważaniem

----------


## Szejker1988

Uspokoiłeś mnie kolego, bałem sie ze już zaczyna się coś dziać niedobrego, boję sie w przyszłości o jakąś niechcianą chorobe, np. rak guzy itp. jak sie badać i w jakich terminach odstępu żeby mieć nad sobą pełną kontrole? czy badanie krwi wystarczy w wykryciu wszystkich chorób?

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Miałam stan zapalny lekarz mi polecił wykonanie badania morfologi krwi. Bardzo szybko wykonałam badanie odczynu biernackiego w medistore. Wyniki były w ciągu 3 dni.

----------

